# Brewday Brisbane Northside 2012



## winkle (8/12/11)

Might as well start the new year off with a bang er brew,
two of them or a double batch.
The usual place.
The usual time.
However - no missed sparge steps for once. Or forgotten rice gulls. Or ball valves left open. <_< 
(for a change)
Beers to be brewed TBA.

Edit: spelling will still be %$#$^


----------



## Maheel (8/12/11)

Jan 7th or 12th ?


----------



## stl (8/12/11)

Maheel said:


> Jan 7th or 12th ?



That probably depends who's asking ;-)


----------



## Florian (8/12/11)

Both dates locked in, just in case...

Can't see this happening on a Thursday though


----------



## winkle (9/12/11)

Florian said:


> Both dates locked in, just in case...
> 
> Can't see this happening on a Thursday though



The Saturday gents


----------



## Batz (9/12/11)

winkle said:


> The Saturday gents




See you there :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## mccuaigm (9/12/11)

In Calendar, looking forward to it.


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing (9/12/11)

Put me and Livershank down as a tentative yes.


----------



## RdeVjun (9/12/11)

Tentative for me too. Will see if any locals from around here are interested in a day trip.


----------



## argon (9/12/11)

will do my best to be there


----------



## winkle (9/12/11)

Casting a eye over the to-brew list it'll be one or two out of Biere de Noel, "Going4aBurton" East India Pale Ale or Sampaloc Oud Bruin with maybe a biere d' table out of the last runnings if all goes well.


----------



## winkle (11/12/11)

Brewing arse-sistant on the day will be GravityGuru, what could possibly go wrong


----------



## winkle (14/12/11)

Provided I get my order into Craftbrewer in good stead, the beers will be a Biere d' Noel (a bit late, but early for Xmas-in-July) first up and a " Going4aBurton" East India Pale Ale as runner up. Planned start time 10 or 11am (depending on the activities the nite before) and hoping to be cleaning up around 5. Scorched snaggers as per usual sometime during the afternoon.


----------



## ABP1973 (14/12/11)

I Hope to make it down for this will bring some food Maybe Bacon for breaky


----------



## Batz (14/12/11)

Brucce said:


> I Hope to make it down for this will bring some food Maybe Bacon for breaky




Wanta lift? I owe one don't I ?


----------



## bradsbrew (14/12/11)

Sounds good count me in. Might have to finish a couple of projects around the house over the holidays first. I am sure I can bring my bag of constructive critisism with me.



Cheers


----------



## winkle (14/12/11)

bradsbrew said:


> Sounds good count me in. Might have to finish a couple of projects around the house over the holidays first. I am sure I can bring my bag of constructive critisism with me.
> 
> Cheers


I'll try and remember to plug it in  

You should come around here Brad, the hot water system, cistern and pool pump/pool all need a serious talking too or replacement :angry: 
Bloody holidays, I'll need a holiday to get over them....


----------



## DKS (14/12/11)

bradsbrew said:


> Sounds good count me in. Might have to finish a couple of projects around the house over the holidays first. I am sure I can bring my bag of constructive critisism with me.
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers



Dont forget the finger pointing and heckling. :lol: 
Daz


----------



## bradsbrew (14/12/11)

DKS said:


> Dont forget the finger pointing and heckling. :lol:
> Daz


Yep thats in the bag right next to distracting the brewer at crucial points


----------



## lczaban (16/12/11)

winkle said:


> Brewing arse-sistant on the day will be GravityGuru, what could possibly go wrong



Everything!


----------



## Batz (16/12/11)

party kegs needed?


----------



## winkle (17/12/11)

Batz said:


> party kegs needed?


Well, if we are going to party  
My usual crap will be on tap anyway.


----------



## stillscottish (18/12/11)

Party Pants ??


----------



## Batz (18/12/11)

stillscottish said:


> Party Pants ??
> 
> View attachment 51028




How good do do they look ! Bulk buy for Brewerhood get togethers?


----------



## winkle (18/12/11)

stillscottish said:


> Party Pants ??
> 
> View attachment 51028



Hell yeah!

Edit: Party like only channel nine knows how :lol:


----------



## Batz (18/12/11)

They could be a hit at the Archive Bar, The German Club, or a visit to Craftbrewer perhaps?

Oh what about drug screening tests? Lot of fun to be had there.


----------



## winkle (18/12/11)

Batz said:


> They could be a hit at the Archive Bar, The German Club, or a visit to Craftbrewer perhaps?
> 
> Oh what about drug screening tests? Lot of fun to be had there.



A Doug screening test?
Dougs, just say know.

It is possible that I'm still pissed.


----------



## lczaban (18/12/11)

Batz said:


> They could be a hit at the Archive Bar, The German Club, or a visit to Craftbrewer perhaps?
> 
> Oh what about drug screening tests? Lot of fun to be had there.



I'd buy a pair just to use at work for those special occasions... B)


----------



## winkle (24/12/11)

Well at least we've sorted out what to wear :icon_cheers: 
Have a good Chrissy break, then we can go hard in the first weekend of 2012.


----------



## mccuaigm (24/12/11)

What do we need to bring etc for the day?


----------



## NickB (24/12/11)

Don't get back into Brissy until about 8PM so won't make it along. Have a good one guys!


----------



## Batz (24/12/11)

goldy said:


> What do we need to bring etc for the day?




You need to ask?


----------



## winkle (25/12/11)

Batz said:


> You need to ask?
> 
> View attachment 51244



They might sell out of stock Batz.
This is always an acceptable alternative
View attachment 51247


Mankinis are out this year (thank heaven)

Edit: I'll PM ya with details closer to the date Goldy et al.


----------



## DKS (31/12/11)

Would anybody going to winkles have an old filter cartridge I could have? Severely soiled no prob. To be hacked up for experi-mental project.
Happy New Year all.
Daz


----------



## winkle (1/1/12)

I've sent out a PM with address etc for those I thought needed it, let me know if I missed anyone. First beer will be "Going4aBurton" East India Pale Ale - all EKG and it's an American recipe so there's lots of them, second batch (if we are still keen) will be either a saison (since my saisons kegs got smashed over Xmas) or the Biere de Noel :icon_cheers: .


----------



## mccuaigm (1/1/12)

Awesome, lookin forward to it Winkle


----------



## winkle (5/1/12)

-Bump-
Getting close now, Gravity Guru is bringing his gas propelled rig over as well (probably so he can set fire to one of my trees again  ).


----------



## ABP1973 (5/1/12)

Looking forward to it will bring some nibbles and some bacon for brekie 

Batz I will make my own way down will be catching up with some friends on Sunday before I head home.

Cheers 
Bruce


----------



## lczaban (5/1/12)

winkle said:


> -Bump-
> Getting close now, Gravity Guru is bringing his gas propelled rig over as well (probably so he can set fire to one of my trees again  ).



Along those lines, I have placed a CB order to pick up tomorrow AM. If anyone wants me to pick up one of their orders as well, PM me (I have done a PM clear-out, so these PM's won't bounce back at you... :huh: ) and I will happy to help out.

Bring on the brew day!!! :kooi:


----------



## Batz (5/1/12)

I'm going to drop into the market on the way and grab a couple of NC cubes. Now I don't know if the guy will be there or even have them this time, but there are 25lt food grade and once held orange juice concentrate. They will need a clean as they still contain some of the original contents, but hey he charges $5.00 each !
So if he's there and he has some, does anyone want one?

Batz


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing (5/1/12)

If he is and he does I will grab 2 please batz. I will have the cash for you at winkles.


----------



## bradsbrew (5/1/12)

King Brown Brewing said:


> If he is and he does I will grab 2 please batz. I will have the cash for you at winkles.



I'll take 2 if you can fit them. 

Cheers Brad


----------



## winkle (5/1/12)

Was anyone planning on bringing a CO2 gas bottle? 
Hopefully I can get a swap from Brewers Choice - Chapel Hill after work 2morra.


----------



## Batz (5/1/12)

OK here's a big ask,

Is anyone traveling to this via Drewvale and do they have a trailer and would they collect a fridge for me? I could bring my trailer to Perry's and we could swap the fridge over. I'm quite happy to have it transported on it's side as thats how I'll be doing it.

I'm sure I could find some sort of repayment.

Batz


----------



## sim (5/1/12)

winkle said:


> Was anyone planning on bringing a CO2 gas bottle?
> Hopefully I can get a swap from Brewers Choice - Chapel Hill after work 2morra.



why dont you grab a swap at Enoggera?


----------



## winkle (5/1/12)

sim said:


> why dont you grab a swap at Enoggera?



It's a 2.3kg Air-up one.


----------



## sim (5/1/12)

...ahh poo bum.


----------



## mccuaigm (5/1/12)

I can bring mine if required


----------



## winkle (5/1/12)

goldy said:


> I can bring mine if required


Ta mate - you are plan b, although it looks like they've got some in stock  (sorry sim).


----------



## DKS (5/1/12)

winkle said:


> -Bump-
> Getting close now, Gravity Guru is bringing his gas propelled rig over as well (probably so he can set fire to one of my trees again  ).




Oohh goodie, some heckling and finger pointing,yeehaww!
I reckon he does more brewin at your place than at his.  Love his Itie spiral and big arsed pot. :beerbang: 
See ya there.
Dont spose we will see Nicks bag hanging off the clothes line this time. Probably a good thing.
Daz


----------



## Batz (5/1/12)

You have a spare tap Perry? No problem if you don't I'm self sufficient.


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing (5/1/12)

where is drewvale batz?


----------



## Batz (5/1/12)

King Brown Brewing said:


> where is drewvale batz?




Buggered if I know, chuck it in google maps that's what I did.
I know Bissy like I know wheat beers.

Batz


----------



## winkle (5/1/12)

Batz said:


> Buggered if I know, chuck it in google maps that's what I did.
> I know Bissy like I know wheat beers.
> 
> Batz



Here's a good one Batz
View attachment 51484

h34r: 


Never heard of Drewvale.
There's a spare tap, mate.


----------



## Batz (5/1/12)

winkle said:


> Here's a good one Batz
> View attachment 51484
> 
> h34r:
> ...




I'll rush out and grab a slab tomorrow  

OK I'll take the tap and I'll have a party keg of Batz Mongrel to stick into it.

Batz


----------



## Rowy (5/1/12)

King Brown Brewing said:


> where is drewvale batz?




Off the Ipswich Motorway between Inala & Browns Plains sort of.


----------



## Batz (5/1/12)

Rowy said:


> Off the Ipswich Motorway between Inala & Browns Plains sort of.




Be there tomorrow and I'll buy you a beer.

Batz


----------



## Rowy (5/1/12)

Batz said:


> Be there tomorrow and I'll buy you a beer.
> 
> Batz




Love to mate but don't venture that far West these days without an armed escort


----------



## Sprungmonkey (5/1/12)

Is anyone welcome to drop in- keen to meet some others with the same interest?


----------



## Batz (5/1/12)

of course

You male or female?


----------



## lczaban (5/1/12)

Batz said:


> I'm going to drop into the market on the way and grab a couple of NC cubes. Now I don't know if the guy will be there or even have them this time, but there are 25lt food grade and once held orange juice concentrate. They will need a clean as they still contain some of the original contents, but hey he charges $5.00 each !
> So if he's there and he has some, does anyone want one?
> 
> Batz



Put me down for two Batz - thanks! :icon_cheers:


----------



## lczaban (5/1/12)

winkle said:


> Was anyone planning on bringing a CO2 gas bottle?
> Hopefully I can get a swap from Brewers Choice - Chapel Hill after work 2morra.



I should have plenty... (Fingers crossed at an 85% confidence level... B) )


----------



## argon (6/1/12)

Add another one to the list of brewers open to heckling. Looks like I have the go-ahead to bring the gas fired double batch BIAB rig with me with the new 70L SS jobbie. Will be the first BIAB in close to 18 months... perhaps i should have Bribie on speed dial.  

Just got to figure out how i'm going to fit it all in the car.

Yet to make a 100% commitment on what beer to make though... probably a 1066OG American Brown, since i got 9 points at last years QABC :huh: and i have a shit load of American hops at hand. But still open to suggestions.

See you all there tomoz morning.


----------



## Batz (6/1/12)

Some of you should brew a lager for the March lagerboy night.

Batz


----------



## winkle (6/1/12)

argon said:


> Add another one to the list of brewers open to heckling. Looks like I have the go-ahead to bring the gas fired double batch BIAB rig with me with the new 70L SS jobbie. Will be the first BIAB in close to 18 months... perhaps i should have Bribie on speed dial.
> 
> Just got to figure out how i'm going to fit it all in the car.
> 
> ...



Wow, its going to be a busy day


----------



## Maheel (6/1/12)

Batz said:


> I'm going to drop into the market on the way and grab a couple of NC cubes. Now I don't know if the guy will be there or even have them this time, but there are 25lt food grade and once held orange juice concentrate. They will need a clean as they still contain some of the original contents, but hey he charges $5.00 each !
> So if he's there and he has some, does anyone want one?
> 
> Batz




not sure if it's common knoledge but Tilkey pty ltd in 40 Norbury St Coopers Plains Qld Australia 4108
http://www.tilkey.com.au
do brand new cubes "20L" for about $8 
you just have to drill the hole in the thread area 

i bought a couple and they seem to be good 

they also have heaps of other types of barrels etc some new some re-co 

sadly i cannot make the brew day... so the SWMBO tells me  got something else to do...


----------



## winkle (6/1/12)

CO2 is sorted


----------



## bradsbrew (6/1/12)

I'm bringing a throw together single batch biab gas powered set up. I may have to sit on argons lap whilst we brew but I am only a little fella and dont weigh that much so all should be good. Is that 4 rigs operating? Although I wouldnt call what I am bringing a rig, it more how to brew a beer for under $0 using whats just lying around the house. I found a 100L kettle, a rambo burner, a rectal thermometer and a pillow case. What could possibly go wrong.

What times kick off winkle?

Cheers


----------



## winkle (6/1/12)

bradsbrew said:


> I'm bringing a throw together single batch biab gas powered set up. I may have to sit on argons lap whilst we brew but I am only a little fella and dont weigh that much so all should be good. Is that 4 rigs operating? Although I wouldnt call what I am bringing a rig, it more how to brew a beer for under $0 using whats just lying around the house. I found a 100L kettle, a rambo burner, a rectal thermometer and a pillow case. What could possibly go wrong.
> 
> What times kick off winkle?
> 
> Cheers



Ford pills as the kettle finings no doubt?
Well I'm planning = *power on at 10am* :icon_cheers: , so if you get here at 11 am I should be awake at least <_<


----------



## Batz (6/1/12)

winkle said:


> Ford pills as the kettle finings no doubt?
> Well I'm planning = *power on at 10am* :icon_cheers: , so if you get here at 11 am I should be awake at least <_<




11.00am will be closer for me or perhaps a bit later? Anyway don't do anything silly until I get there, I'll take care of that on arrival. :blink:


----------



## stl (6/1/12)

Looks like I won't be able to make it... still busy painting the house :-(


----------



## winkle (7/1/12)

stl said:


> Looks like I won't be able to make it... still busy painting the house :-(



ok, so when you've got it right there's a job for you here  
Don't work too hard. :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## mccuaigm (7/1/12)

Hey Winkle,

Want me to bring anything particular, snacks, bbq food etc etc?


----------



## bradsbrew (7/1/12)

stl said:


> Looks like I won't be able to make it... still busy painting the house :-(



I've been painting mine for the last 8 years..................not much left now :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (7/1/12)

sim said:


> why dont you grab a swap at Enoggera?



I couldn't even get my Keg King 5 months old swapped at Enoggera on Thursday.

It's been a mission this week.

Goomba


----------



## bradsbrew (7/1/12)

bradsbrew said:


> I'm bringing a throw together single batch biab gas powered set up. I may have to sit on argons lap whilst we brew but I am only a little fella and dont weigh that much so all should be good. Is that 4 rigs operating? Although I wouldnt call what I am bringing a rig, it more how to brew a beer for under $0 using whats just lying around the house. I found a 100L kettle, a rambo burner, a rectal thermometer and a pillow case. What could possibly go wrong.
> 
> What times kick off winkle?
> 
> Cheers



Changed my mind. Won't be brewing today but will offer my advice to (distract) others.

Cheers


----------



## Florian (7/1/12)

Not sure if I have a keg with something decent ready, will check before I leave. 

If not I'll grab a few sausages and chips on the way.


----------



## Batz (7/1/12)

I'm about to leave home, running a little late so should be there in a couple of hours.
Will grab some eggs, bacon and snags for breccy.

Batz


----------



## Batz (7/1/12)

I've got a problem, my Tom Tom is not working !

There's no way I'm going to try to navigate through Brissy on a Saturday morning without it, I'll play with it some more but it's not looking good.
Reading a street directory and driving by myself is not something I want to do either. 

Bugger the cars all packed as well :angry:


----------



## bradsbrew (7/1/12)

Batz said:


> I've got a problem, my Tom Tom is not working !
> 
> There's no way I'm going to try to navigate through Brissy on a Saturday morning without it, I'll play with it some more but it's not looking good.
> Reading a street directory and driving by myself is not something I want to do either.
> ...


Drop into caloundra a pick up the Pete2000.


----------



## mccuaigm (7/1/12)

Use Google Batz & print it out


----------



## Batz (7/1/12)

goldy said:


> Use Google Batz & print it out




Good idea!


----------



## lczaban (7/1/12)

Better get my behind into gear and drive the whole 3 minutes across to Winkle manor. See everyone there! :icon_cheers:


----------



## Batz (7/1/12)

GravityGuru said:


> Better get my behind into gear and drive the whole 3 minutes across to Winkle manor. See everyone there! :icon_cheers:




Pick me up on your way?


----------



## sim (7/1/12)

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> I couldn't even get my Keg King 5 months old swapped at Enoggera on Thursday.
> 
> It's been a mission this week.
> 
> Goomba



yea, theres no swap to be had with a kegking cylinder unfortunatley.


----------



## sav (7/1/12)

Have a good day boys, sorry I couldnt join in swobo is working so I am looking after the boy. OG 1056 American Amber shit load of amarillo and simcoe catch ya later.

sav


----------



## Batz (7/1/12)

All turned to shit here, I can't make it.

Have a good one brewers.

Batz


----------



## winkle (8/1/12)

Sorry that SR locked you out Brucce, front door was open anyway  
Now breakfasting and cleaning up the wreckage that Bradsbrew caused....


----------



## winkle (8/1/12)

Thanks to S/R for picking up the bottles of Billy B's from Archive - great stuff!
Gravity Guru - you left your 'powderkeg' keg here which could be dangerous 

Edit: *brewing details* 1 x HERMs unit - 21 litres of EIPA, BIAB unit (argon) double batch of Jackie Brown, 3 Vessel (GG) - 17 litres of Schwarzbier with US Hops. I was most impressed with Argons heat repelling MDF (which is still here BTW).


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing (8/1/12)

Great day guys, thanks for the invite.

@Winkle - what a setup!!!

**** going to the pub, lets just go to winkles.

I, one day, hope to have a setup half as good as that.....


----------



## Rowy (8/1/12)

Wombil the old bugger called me up last night and he kept talking about Winkles set up and his Saison. I think he may have sampled a bit of his own when he got home


----------



## scoundrel (8/1/12)

cheers boys, im gonna crawl off to my corner and hope my liver recovers before lagerboyswap.


----------



## winkle (8/1/12)

A few shots of the day.......




secret brewers business part 1


secret brewers business part 2



Things are getting a bit loose



and looser




bugger


----------



## NickB (8/1/12)

Sounds like the usual debauchery.... Shame I couldn't make it along.... In for the next one though


----------



## mccuaigm (8/1/12)

A quick thanks to Anna & Winkle for your hospitality yesterday/last night/this morning. Really appreciate you looking after us, best pub in Brisbane!!  

Had a great day, was great to put a few more faces to AHB avatar's.

Cheers all for making it a great day.

Goldy


----------



## DKS (8/1/12)

goldy said:


> A quick thanks to Anna & Winkle for your hospitality yesterday/last night/this morning. Really appreciate you looking after us, best pub in Brisbane!!
> 
> Had a great day, was great to put a few more faces to AHB avatar's.
> 
> ...



Yey!, Ill second that. Thanks Anna & Winkle. 
Sorry I couln't stay longer and disgrace myself.
Made it home a split second before wifey. ( Eeeeeeh, got to stay inside last night) Cheers.
Daz


----------



## winkle (8/1/12)

I wonder if Stillscottish got home in time 

Edit: gee the BABBs Wild Brew Project beer went down well after the Thorogoods Apple beers :icon_drool2:


----------



## wombil (8/1/12)

Thanks for having us Winkle,The saison noir was terrific,Even stiffened my eyebrows.My missus doesn't drink but she wants the recipe.
Wombil.


----------



## RdeVjun (9/1/12)

winkle, pleasing to see argon brought some gloves to wash the dishes afterwards, sure Anna and yourself would've appreciated that. What a top feller! 

Apologies for the no- show though... :angry:


----------



## winkle (9/1/12)

wombil said:


> Thanks for having us Winkle,The saison noir was terrific,Even stiffened my eyebrows.My missus doesn't drink but she wants the recipe.
> Wombil.



Ta mate, good to meet you, I'll post up the recipe tonight.

There must have been some work on the water mains locally, judging by the brown tinge to the tap water we used. (Well that or Kilcoy are dumping thier raw sewage into Sommerset Dam again h34r: ).


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing (9/1/12)

I still maintain that it was winkles shower run off....

There were pubes in Argons kettle....


----------



## argon (9/1/12)

I'll add to the appreciation for hosting... what a top spot and great hospitality!

Apologies i couldn't stay for the full tilt, as i succumbed to the pressure to return home with at least some dignity.

Thankfully Ralph i had left before the cleanup and only used the gloves for the bag. 
Here i am talking shit about people using skyhooks to lift the bag, busting a nut holding 12+kg of wet grain above a firing pot while it drained... me thinks a skyhook is not such a bad idea now  
As for the brewing, all i can say is i'm pleased i was brewing a Brown Ale


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing (9/1/12)

I see a pube!!!!


----------



## winkle (9/1/12)

King Brown Brewing said:


> I see a pube!!!!



I reckon you put it there.  

Actually your suggestion of a water filter has much merit after seeing the colour of the tap water initally (Lukes batch had reasonably clear water compaired to ours)


----------



## argon (9/1/12)

winkle said:


> I reckon you put it there.
> 
> Actually your suggestion of a water filter has much merit after seeing the colour of the tap water initally (Lukes batch had reasonably clear water compaired to ours)


+1 Throw us an ebay link to that filter you were talking about Dan


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing (9/1/12)

The seller is the 'water filter factory' based on the sunny coast. Got my sediment and carbon filter, bracket, actual filter inserts and all associated fittings for $77 delivered in 2 days.
Good service and amazing result considering the quality before...


----------



## TidalPete (9/1/12)

King Brown Brewing said:


> The seller is the 'water filter factory' based on the sunny coast. Got my sediment and carbon filter, bracket, actual filter inserts and all associated fittings for $77 delivered in 2 days.
> Good service and amazing result considering the quality before...




THIS seems to be the place Dan.
I'll be going over there for a carbon filter sometime this week.

TP


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing (9/1/12)

Thanks pete!!!


----------



## DKS (9/1/12)

winkle said:


> Ta mate, good to meet you, I'll post up the recipe tonight.
> 
> There must have been some work on the water mains locally, judging by the brown tinge to the tap water we used. (Well that or Kilcoy are dumping thier raw sewage into Sommerset Dam again h34r: ).


 

You get used to that after a while and not that many side effects really.Plus! you can get a job at the circus when you grow up.
Daz


----------



## winkle (9/1/12)

DKS said:


> You get used to that after a while and not that many side effects really.Plus! you can get a job at the circus when you grow up.
> Daz



I wondered when you'd see that


----------



## DKS (9/1/12)

winkle said:


> I wondered when you'd see that


 Hah! yeh. Couldnt find an opropriate pic to go with it though. Theres more than just your average bearded lady around the streets of Kilcoy.
Daz


----------



## winkle (14/1/12)

by request....(Wombil)

*Saison Noir *
Belgian Stout 
Type: All Grain Date: 19/07/2011 
Batch Size (fermenter): 23.00 l 
Boil Size: 32.85 l
Boil Time: 70 min Equipment: Pot and Cooler (10 Gal/37.8 L) - All Grain 
End of Boil Volume 27.86 l Brewhouse Efficiency: 72.00 % 
Final Bottling Volume: 20.16 l Est Mash Efficiency 84.9 % 
Fermentation: Ale, Two Stage
Ingredients
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
4.30 kg Pale Malt, Ale (Barrett Burston) (5.9 EBC) Grain 1 72.3 % 
0.45 kg Chocolate Wheat (Weyermann) (817.5 EBC) Grain 2 7.6 % 
0.43 kg Oats, Flaked (2.0 EBC) Grain 3 7.2 % 
0.25 kg Brown Malt (Simpsons) (295.5 EBC) Grain 4 4.2 % 
0.22 kg Roasted Barley (Joe White) (1398.7 EBC) Grain 5 3.7 % 
28.00 g Target [11.00 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 7 29.3 IBUs 
0.30 kg Brown Sugar, Dark (98.5 EBC) Sugar 6 5.0 % 
14.00 g Fuggles [4.50 %] - Aroma Steep 15.0 min Hop 8 0.0 IBUs 
1.00 Cup Expresso Coffee (Primary 0.0 mins) Flavor 11 - 
1.0 pkg French Saison (Wyeast Labs #3711) [50.28 ml] Yeast 9 - 
1.06 tsp Yeast Nutrient (Primary 3.0 days) Other 10 - 
60.53 g Cacao nibs (Secondary 0.0 mins) Spice 12 - 

Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.060 SG Measured Original Gravity: 1.059 SG 
Est Final Gravity: 1.011 SG Measured Final Gravity: 1.010 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 6.4 % Actual Alcohol by Vol: 6.4 % 
Bitterness: 29.3 IBUs Calories: 552.9 kcal/l 
Est Color: 81.7 EBC 
Mash Profile

Mash Name: Single Infusion, Full Body, Batch Sparge Total Grain Weight: 5.95 kg 
Sparge Water: 23.77 l Grain Temperature: 22.2 C 
Sparge Temperature: 75.6 C Tun Temperature: 22.2 C 
Adjust Temp for Equipment: FALSE Mash PH: 5.20


----------



## wombil (14/1/12)

Thanks winkle,
Will let you know how it goes when I get around to it.
Hope you pulled up ok after Dans do.Magic day.
wombil.


----------

